# Warranty issue new Ariens Deluxe 28 Snowblower



## jmag999 (Feb 11, 2015)

I purchased a new Ariens Deluxe 28 from Home Depot in January of 2014. On the first use, it died shortly after starting to use it while going through about 6" of snow. It would not start after this event. It was fixed under warranty. The repair company said that they found debris in the system and that it showed signs of flooding. They returned it a week later and the blower started fine.

No more snow that season, so I drained the fuel tank and emptied the carb. It was stored in the garage.

In January, I put fresh fuel with stabilizer in it and it started. I checked the oil and it was at the right level. We got a good amount of snow in early February and again, the blower died on the first pass. Same symptoms, would not start after this point. This time it was spewing oil out the bottom of the engine area (where the engine meets the chassis). Back in for repair, now they want to do a complete gasket replacement on the engine.

I am uncomfortable with this repair and the longevity of the motor. Could it have been damaged? Will it be repaired properly etc... So far I have not been able to use the machine on any snow storm for 2 seasons.

I spoke with Ariens requesting at the very least a warranty extension and requested that if it needs repair again that it is replaced. Ideally, I would like to have it replaced with a new machine. They refused both requests.

Can this machine be repaired and work like new for years to come, or is this likely to fail again in the future? I am pretty disgruntled with the situation at this point and looking for thoughts from some others.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Did you ever get anything resolved with this?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

That machine probably got left out in the rain at HD


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

This does nothing for the Ariens badge. How about "we're so sorry,sir, and we will, of course, extend your warranty because we back our "deluxe" product 100 percent. MH


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't see why ariens just doesn't put a new motor on it


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm going to bet your model came with a Briggs, not the newer LCT engine. This sounds like a typical Briggs.
_
"Can this machine be repaired and work like new for years to come, or is this likely to fail again in the future?"_
If it is a Briggs I'm afraid you'll be looking at a higher probability of having issues down the road. The dealer I do work for has a back room filled with Briggs engines for all sorts of issues similar to this. Their cost cutting measures have caught up to them. Sorry man.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

AriensSnowman said:


> I'm going to bet your model came with a Briggs, not the newer LCT engine. This sounds like a typical Briggs.
> _
> "Can this machine be repaired and work like new for years to come, or is this likely to fail again in the future?"_
> If it is a Briggs I'm afraid you'll be looking at a higher probability of having issues down the road. The dealer I do work for has a back room filled with Briggs engines for all sorts of issues similar to this. Their cost cutting measures have caught up to them. Sorry man.


Only reason he doesn't have a back room filled with LCT engines is because they've not been around for half a century or longer. Give them time there are good and bad engines in every brand.
Nothing wrong with Briggs. Lots and lots of Briggs engines still running strong. There've been issues on here with LCT engines as well.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Even Hondas have issues... after all, it's basically formed metal on metal, they are bound to break. I admit that some are better quality but with like everything you get lemons.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, lemons slip through from time to time...what the issue is here is a company not standing behind their product and their customer. MH


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Nothing wrong with Briggs.


Absolutely not true anymore. They have degraded their parts quality to the point they have destroyed their brand. I remember last year a mechanic showed me an Intek he was working on for the 2nd time and showed me the plastic valve guides and inferior quality crank bearings. I asked why they repair has so many Briggs and he was able to show me directly where they have cut corners, and it was a long demonstration. 

The repair rate of Kawasaki that he also services is very low, and LCT of course has not been around long enough but is off to a great start start. I respect people's opinions who are old time Briggs fans (I was one), but there are things they are doing that will blow your mind that the average consumer has no knowledge of.

edit: One major flaw with the LCT is a ridiculously small fuel capacity and problematic gas cap leak/recall. Briggs can have a tank twice the size.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

My 2014 Ariens catalog shows the engine for this model as a "Ariens AX" engine either the AX 254cc or the AX 291cc. I figure by Ariens AX that means LCT. The Briggs engine was on the Pro series, the Polar Force 420cc.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Only reason he doesn't have a back room filled with LCT engines is because they've not been around for half a century or longer. Give them time there are good and bad engines in every brand.
> Nothing wrong with Briggs. Lots and lots of Briggs engines still running strong. There've been issues on here with LCT engines as well.


I have to agree. I have a 2010 deluxe 27 (921012). It has a Briggs 249cc (1150 torque) snow engine. No problems whatsoever in what is now its 6th season in Massachusetts winters. Starts on the first pull every time no matter what the ambient temperature. I've never ever had to use the electric start. It runs strong and smooth. Nothing wrong with Briggs. I have lots of other toys (equipment) with Briggs engines as well and have had no issues with them either. I can't say the same for my expensive 2014 Honda HRX lawnmower which has been in the shop twice now for autochoke issues. I also have a 21 year old John Deere mower with a 5 hp Briggs that starts right up.

But let's face it. Those who own LCT will be LCT fan boys.
Those who own Briggs will be Briggs fan boys.

I agree in that LCT engines haven't been around long enough to say they have better dependability than Briggs. Time will tell now that ariens appears to be using them exclusively on their machines.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Zavie said:


> My 2014 Ariens catalog shows the engine for this model as a "Ariens AX" engine either the AX 254cc or the AX 291cc. I figure by Ariens AX that means LCT. The Briggs engine was on the Pro series, the Polar Force 420cc.


My Deluxe 28 purchased in December of 2013 has a Briggs on it. (250cc)
So far its been flawless.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Only reason he doesn't have a back room filled with LCT engines is because they've not been around for half a century or longer. Give them time there are good and bad engines in every brand.
> Nothing wrong with Briggs. Lots and lots of Briggs engines still running strong. There've been issues on here with LCT engines as well.


No, Briggs and Stratton has done some serious cost cutting in the last few years. They've had some real issues with cams failing (compression release falls of, drops down get jammed between the cam and crank gears destroying the cam and sometimes the block. As in I've taken apart tons of them, some with less than 3 hours on them. And in one case where I decieded to fix one I got not one, but two bad replacement cams in a row, as in broken inside the box) I've seen cracked castings leaking oil, valves coming out of adjustment to the point where the pushrods come out of place and get bent. 

Briggs and Stratton didn't take Chinese Honda clones seriously enough when they should have and they're paying for it now.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

94EG8 said:


> No, Briggs and Stratton has done some serious cost cutting in the last few years. They've had some real issues with cams failing (compression release falls of, drops down get jammed between the cam and crank gears destroying the cam and sometimes the block. As in I've taken apart tons of them, some with less than 3 hours on them. And in one case where I decieded to fix one I got not one, but two bad replacement cams in a row, as in broken inside the box) I've seen cracked castings leaking oil, valves coming out of adjustment to the point where the pushrods come out of place and get bent.
> 
> Briggs and Stratton didn't take Chinese Honda clones seriously enough when they should have and they're paying for it now.


When you say "in the last few years", when exactly are you talking about? What year did they start cutting corners on the snow engines?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe I should clarify a little. I'm not a fan of the Intek engines either. But Briggs from the past have proven themselves to be *extremely *long lived engines. Someone spoke about quality going down. You're absolutely correct. Quality has gone down in *everything* it seems. Those LCT engines may hold up very'well and I hope they do, since I now own own of them. Everythkng seems to be designed to be throwaway any more. It's awful, the lack of quality. The smartest guys are the guys who lovingly restore the old iron and run it for another 30, 40, 50 years. This so called "quality" that is being sold nowdays simply means it'll last a couple years longer than the true throw away junk most places sell. And as far as companies standing behind their products that's almost laughable. Now I'm done.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I hope the AX engines hold up for Ariens sake and the sake of AX customers since they've pretty much abandoned Briggs. I don't know if I agree that they're off to such a good start. I'm seeing lots of fuel system problems reported here and othe places. Small tanks, leaks, vapor lock issues, etc.
If I had to carry 30oz of gas in my pocket to snow blow my driveway I would not be happy. 
Hopefully they'll sort this out.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Loco-diablo said:


> I hope the AX engines hold up for Ariens sake and the sake of AX customers since they've pretty much abandoned Briggs. I don't know if I agree that they're off to such a good start. I'm seeing lots of fuel system problems reported here and othe places. Small tanks, leaks, vapor lock issues, etc.
> If I had to carry 30oz of gas in my pocket to snow blow my driveway I would not be happy.
> Hopefully they'll sort this out.


Just want to say welcome ftrom the Keystone State, Diablo. Don't believe I welcomed you before.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Just want to say welcome ftrom the Keystone State, Diablo. Don't believe I welcomed you before.


Thank you sir!
Diablo


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> But Briggs from the past have proven themselves to be *extremely *long lived engines.


Important word being from the "past". I respect your opinion and everyone else's, but there is some dubious stuff going on with Briggs that never would have happened before. Really poor quality and cost cutting measures that you wouldn't expect even at Harbor Freight. The only engines I am a diehard fanboy of through and through is Honda. Their consistent quality is hard to argue.


----------

